# Bildinfos



## Leubas (11. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin was Digitalfotografie angeht noch etwas unbedarft. 

In einer Bilddatei, die ich mit meiner Digicam mache, sind ja Informationen gespeichert, wie Datum der Aufnahme, Größe ect. 
Das stelle ich mir ähnlich vor, wie die Taginformationen bei einer .mp3-datei. 
Kann ich diese Infos auslesen und automatisch in meinen Dateinamen für das Foto integrieren.  Ähnlich, wie man es mit dem Program mp3-Tag bei 
mp3-Dateien machen kann.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Vitalis (12. April 2004)

Hallo Leubas, schau Dir einfach mal diesen Thread  an. Ich hoffe Du findest dort was passendes, denn ein bestimmtes Programm kann ich Dir leider nicht nennen. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

